# [SOLVED] System działa tylko z chroota

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Uszkodziłem wczoraj system, z kolei próbowałem go reanimować aż go wykończyłem.

Postanowiłem odzyskać z kopii zapasowej - wszystko poszło gładko, jednak z chwilą uruchamiania, gdy miały wystartować usługi system się na chwilę zatrzymuje i wyświetla następujący komunikat:

```
Warning:unable to open an initial console
```

 po czym się sam restartuje.

Jednakże z chroota działa ok, nawet go zaktualizowałem.

Nie muszę dodawać jak bardzo zależy mi na odzyskaniu systemu.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Fri Jun 27, 2008 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lazy_bum

Brak /dev/console?

----------

## SlashBeast

pewnie robiłeś backupa na odpalonym systemie, to złe, chyba, że ew. podmontujesz rootfs gdzieś jeszcze i ten drugi mountpoint zbackupujesz.

```
jinchuuriki /tmp # mkdir rootfs

jinchuuriki /tmp # mount /dev/root rootfs

jinchuuriki /tmp # tar cjf /root/dev.tar.bz2 rootfs/dev 

jinchuuriki /tmp # 
```

Zrobilem dumpa, rozpakuj go do Twojego chroota zanim podmontujesz /dev.

http://palarnia.org/~slashbeast/dev.tar.bz2 Tutaj masz tarballa.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> pewnie robiłeś backupa na odpalonym systemie, to złe, chyba, że ew. podmontujesz rootfs gdzieś jeszcze i ten drugi mountpoint zbackupujesz.
> 
> ```
> jinchuuriki /tmp # mkdir rootfs
> 
> ...

 

DZIĘKI!!!!

 poszedłem waszym tropem - nie miałem możliwości wykorzystać Twego pliku, ale rozpakowałem z dysku (na szczęście był) tarbala i wydłubałem dev .... reszta to pestka

Czyli proponujesz backup robić z innego punktu montowania, jednak pod ten nowy punkt muszę podmontować i pozostałe filesystemy, nie?

Przynajmniej się dowiedziałem w praktyce, że mój skrypt "rusznikarz" prawidłowo wykonuje kopię zapasową.

============================

UPDATE

Za szybko się ucieszyłem - urządzenia w takim /dev/ są nieliczne, pozwalają na uruchomienie sytemu, jednakże nie działa dźwięk itp.

Czy można jakoś odtworzyć urządzenia?, wygenerować ponownie?

----------

## SlashBeast

Robimy prosty test:

```
jinchuuriki ~ # du -sh /dev /tmp/rootfs/dev 

392K   /dev

121K   /tmp/rootfs/dev

jinchuuriki ~ # ls -l /dev | wc -l && ls -l /tmp/rootfs/dev | wc -l

770

1470

```

A dlaczego tak? Bo po starcie systemu za /dev odpowiada udev, on tworzy mikser itp..

Nie wiem co mogłeś zrobić źle.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

```
gentoo numer # du -sh /dev /tmp/ext3fs/dev

208K   /dev

du: nie ma dostępu do `/tmp/ext3fs/dev': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
```

```

gentoo numer # ls -l /dev | wc -l && ls -l /tmp/ext3/dev | wc -l

736

ls: nie ma dostępu do /tmp/ext3/dev: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

0

```

.... nie bardzo zrozumiałem - czy o to chodziło?

Co wówczas mi pozostaje - czy tylko reinstalacja?

----------

## SlashBeast

/tmp/ext3fs czy /tmp/ext3 bo masz oba? zamontuj po_prostu w /tmp/rootfs swój rootfs, z livecd, potem wsadz do /tmp mój tarball i daj tar xvjfp dev.tar.bz2, powinno działać,

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Musiałem usunąć poprzednio przywróconą kopię systemu, wykonać wszystko ponownie i tym razem wszystkie urządzenia działają.

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za udzieloną pomoc!

----------

